# Kitchen range hood pipe/duct insulation and so on



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

Dear all, thanks again for reading my question.

We have a old kitchen hood pipe/duct which looks like this:



Quick questions:
1. Does that pipe/duct look like asbestos? If so is there any health concern about this?

2. If there is a health concern, what's the best way to fix this? If there is no health concern, how can we make it look nicer? I mean can we use aluminum foil to just wrap it up and then tape it?? Thoughts or comments?

Thanks again! :help:


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

No expert but unless you tamper and release particles you should be ok. But if it is, technically should be dealt with by expert. Your pic is to blurry to get a good idea as to what it really is,could be mastic?

Can you post better picture?


----------



## AlleyG (Aug 21, 2012)

I clicked on the pic and I can see a lot more detail in the larger version. Dont know what it is, but I can see it well!

Al


----------



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes that small picture was meant to be a thumbnail and you can click on the picture to see a larger picture. Just a quick FYI.
AlleyG thank you for point this out...
We talked to a handyman and he suggest to put a wooden board to block it (sort of creating a small compartment, instead of wrapping the duct with foil paper (or whatever materials that people use to wrap water heater ducts)... thoughts or comments about this approach?? thanks!


----------



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

OK the contractor friend of mine helped me to put a new duct in, here is a "AFTER" photo, hope this can help someone who has similar problems:


----------

